# Smoking with the "Griz" aka hawgrider.  (smoked wild leeks)



## hawgrider (Jul 7, 2017)

The RubberDuck did all the work this year (he dug them up) since I couldn't make the trip. He was nice enough to share some of that nice haul of wild leeks he dug up from the sacred deer hunting ground.

I put some of them in the dehydrator for regular flavor and the largest ones in the smoker for some smoked leek powder. Before I always used hickory and hot smoke. This time I'm going to cold smoke with cherry.

Just put them on. The smoke tube is set for about a 4 to 5 hour smoke so here we go.













20160516_160134_zpsovliwibb.jpg



__ hawgrider
__ Jul 7, 2017






Cold smoked with cherry and now into the dehydrator.

-













20160517_150807_zpslpx7euyb.jpg



__ hawgrider
__ Jul 7, 2017






Regular -
 













20160517_150827_zpsdrh1nzf7.jpg



__ hawgrider
__ Jul 7, 2017






The small regular are are dry. Probably another 12 hours for the rest

Then I grind them up in a coffee bean grinder and use as a powder to put on everything from fried eggs to soups.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 7, 2017)

Sounds interesting.

I have never smoked leaks before.

Al


----------



## hawgrider (Jul 7, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Sounds interesting.
> 
> I have never smoked leaks before.
> 
> Al


These are *wild* leeks which have a superior flavor to store bought leeks. The come from the RubberDucks farm land in "Meatchicken" (Mi chi gan)

They are a spring treat that is just fantastic and then we make the powder to get us thru until the next spring.

Fresh in the spring Is just fabulous with some steaks on the griil.


----------

